# Alternative zu Minecraft?



## redwater20 (6. August 2013)

Hi erstmal 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob einer von euch ähnliche Spiele wie Minecraft kennt.
Allerdings suche etwas, was folgende Kriterien erfüllen kann:

1. Man sollte es auch mit wenig Englisch Kenntnissen spielen können. (Am besten wäre etwas auf Deutsch)
2. Es sollte so etwas wie einen Kreativen Modus oder God Mode (einen mode wo man einfach nach lust und Laune bauen kann) geben

Ach ja ich habe selbst nicht Minecraft (ich weiß nur das es in die richtung geht was ich suche)
Daher weiß ich nicht ob Minecraft die Kriterien erfüllen kann, falls doch lasst es mich bitte wissen  
Und wenn einer noch ein anders Game kennt, welches meine Wünsche erfüllt, wäre es super wenn ihr mich erleuchtet 
Es darf natürlich auch was kosten


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

redwater20 schrieb:


> 1. Man sollte es auch mit wenig Englisch Kenntnissen spielen können. (Am besten wäre etwas auf Deutsch)
> 2. Es sollte so etwas wie einen Kreativen Modus oder God Mode (einen mode wo man einfach nach lust und Laune bauen kann) geben


 
LEGO? 


PS: Ok, der musste sein


----------



## redwater20 (6. August 2013)

Hat sonst niemand von euch einen Vorschlag? 
Ich sag Lego ist ja schön und gut aber leider hab ich mein ganzen Lego meinem kleinen Cousa gespendet, daher brauch ich jetzt etwas was digital geht....

Ps: kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Lego-online (falls es das gibt) ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. August 2013)

Minecraft kann man mittlerweile auf Deutsch umstellen und eine große deutschsprachige Community gibt es auch. Kreativmodus sowieso (das war überhaupt der erste Modus in Minecraft). Ich sehe nichts, was gegen Minecraft sprechen würde.



redwater20 schrieb:


> Ps: kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Lego-online (falls es das gibt) ^^


Gibt's (leider) nicht mehr.


----------



## Der-grose-Bauer (7. August 2013)

versuchs mal mit Manic Digger


----------



## TheCounty (25. August 2013)

Ich persönlich kann dir Terraria empfehlen. Es hat gewissen Ähnlichkeit mit Minecraft klar und ich hasse mich selbst dafür, dieses ganzen blockähnlichen Spielen mit "Minecraft" zu vergleichen, aber es war ja doch das erste legoartige Spiel, das der ganzen "grafikgeilen" Community richtig gut gefallen hat/gefällt. Das Spiel kostet nur 10 EUR und ist somit eine gute Investition. Einen großen Unterschied gibt es aber, undzwar ist das ganze Spiel in 2D. Nicht wie Minecraft 3D. Jedoch hat das Game viele treue Spieler, die es immer gerne spielen. Im Muliplayer treiben sich viele Spieler rum und machen gemeinsam "Unsinn". Also wenn dus dir kaufst und dich der Online Modus juckt, dann kannst du dir z.B. auf dieser Seite hier: Terraria Online Server list , einen Server deiner Wahl aussuchen.
Hoffe konnte dir das Spiel ein bisschen näher bringen und dir ein weniger weiter helfen! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

County


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2013)

Wenn du Minecraft besitzt kannst du es ja mal mit Tekkit /Lite Probieren.
Ist ein erweitertes Minecraft.


Tekkit Lite - Technic Platform

Einen Thread dazu gibt es hier: [Sammelthread] Tekkit Lite (Tekkit)

Ansonnsten noch Gnomoria aber das ist voll English.

Thread hier:  Gnomoria[Sammel-Thread]

Tekkit ist wenn du MC hast umsonnst ,Gnomoria kostet was  Downloads | Gnomoria


Viel Spass


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

Gnomoria gibt es im Mom. im Sonderangebot bei Steam.

Save 66% on Gnomoria on Steam

Ist Empfehlenswert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkins (30. August 2013)

+1 für Terraria. Ist fast ein Minecraft in 2D. Tolles Game mit viel Crafting und Building. Monster und Bossfights gibts natürlich auch!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> +1 für Terraria. Ist fast ein Minecraft in 2D. Tolles Game mit viel Crafting und Building. Monster und Bossfights gibts natürlich auch!


 
Find es zu Stressig wenn man die Fleischwand besiegt hat.
Die Clowns zerlegten meine Basis,das kann ich gar nicht leiden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2013)

Hab mir das hier mal gekauft:   https://picroma.com/cubeworld

Ist kein Minecraft ,auch wenn es so aussieht .

Ist im Mom Alpha ,kostet 15€ .

Kannst du ja mal Probieren.


----------



## alexmartens (7. Oktober 2013)

Terraria gibt es sogar ein eigenes Forum, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dort kann man sich über das Game auch noch zusätzlich informieren...


----------



## StefanG85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich mehrere Versionen von Minecraft? 

Ich hatte mir das Spiel auch mal angesehen. BIn ja selber begeisterter Zocker  
Was spielt ihr denn noch gerne?


----------

